# How do you feel about the new team?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The new Kings team is much different than what it was about 2 years ago. Do you like the new direction? How about the playoffs, do you think the Kings will continue to make the playoffs and perform well?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Alot of Sacramento Kings fans are really close to thier team, this last year was very emotional for alot of people, i started to watch BB because of C-Webb, so it was kind of sad for me but i got over it, i do like the direction of the team, we are getting younger, i loved the old guys but it was getting injuried, older and slower and well it was holding us down, i do think we will continue to make the playoffs, Rick Adleman is one of the best coaches in the NBA, we still got all - star talent in Bibby, Peja and Miller, we have added some role players that add toughness and D in Wells and Garica and once we get a big man and pg we are set for the next year or two.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^I also became a serious Kings fan because of Webb. He was my favorite player before he was a King. 

Ultimately the Kings can only become contenders again if they restore their depth, and more importantly, Peja elevates his game again.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I kinda wish CWebb was still around. I'm sad that we are not championship contenders as of right now, and hope Petrie can make some moves to strengthen us for another run.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Loved the 2002 Kings- Bibby/Christie/Peja/Webber/Divac with BJax, Hedo and Gerald Wallace coming off the bench- that was probably the most talent from any team in recent memory. (The Fab Four Lakers had no bench other than Fisher, last years Suns had no bench either.)


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Bibby/B. Jackson/D. Jones
Christie/J. Jackson
Peja/Hedo/Wallace
Webb/Keon
Vlade/Pollard

IL- Cleaves, Funderburke

The 2003 team. They were the most talented team in the league and are the deepest team I have ever seen. Definetaly the best Kings team ever, even better than the WCF team. They went to 7 games against Dallas without Webb, so they certainly would have been the favorite with him.


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

the kings always find ways to get talent, i thought they were doomed then they signed shareef and a few other role players, i think they will be good, but not great. Still a playoff threat


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

The Kings are going to do fine. With all the other players weve added in the off season I think weve gained much more talent. I think the Kings still need an addition of a big man to be championship contenders. And this year Peja will definitely bring his A game.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I love this new line up


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Definitely better then the team that ended the season last year, but I'm really not expecting them to go deep in the playoffs....hopefully the second round at least.

I'm still hoping Petrie has another move or two to help the bench.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Honestly, this Kings team will go nowhere and I wouldn't be shocked if they finished just ahead of the Lakers in the divsion. Wells and Rahim are both big time losers on the downside of the career who have never fit into a team concept, not of a winning team anyway.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree about Bonzi, but I don't think losing is Shareef's fault. He has never been on a team with enough talent to make the playoffs. He has also been asked to be a #1 scorer on the Hawks and Grizzlies, and he, simply, is not a #1 scorer on a good team. On the Kings, he won't need to be the best player on the team, and won't have to worry about being double teamed, etc.


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Honestly, this Kings team will go nowhere and I wouldn't be shocked if they finished just ahead of the Lakers in the divsion. Wells and Rahim are both big time losers on the downside of the career who have never fit into a team concept, not of a winning team anyway.


Well your gonna be shocked when you see them on the Sun's tails!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to bump this as well. :eek8:


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't you have your own problems to worry about? I mean, if the Suns even remotely looked like a contending team this wouldn't be so laughable.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I used to be a huge fan with prime Webber and Divac. Webber used to be my 2nd fav player behind Payton in their primes. Times have changed- but I still like to watch them. I like Brad Miller.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

idk why our bench is doing so poorly, its prolly because adelemans wierd/bad rotations.. we have decent talent off the bench..


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, make enough ridiculous predictions and a few of them are bound to come true, and then you can bump the thread.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Petrie Blew This Team Down To ****


----------

